# online size/ weight chart for cats/ kittens



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

i tried to google one and was taken to a link on this site but it was an old link and the info is no longer there, is there anywhere up to date i can check out please ?


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

found one:

http://www.whiskas.co.uk/NR/rdonlyr...BCFE-B829D63F6C6C/0/WhiskasGrowthChart_v2.pdf


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

oh, its brough up something else instead. sorry!!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

great, thanks you


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

there's also one on the hills website but i can't seem to get on it...i have oit saved to my desktop though if you want me to email it over?

www.myhillskitten.com


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

hey its working this end, thanks alot, my bracken is three and half month and weights 4lbs, is this too much ?


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.petscorner.com.my/hills/images/kitten-chart.pdf


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

does that mean bracken is nearly three times what he should be ?

im really sorry, i was told to feed him two pouches and two biscuit servings a day, what am i doing wrong ?

i try and give him plenty of exercise with his toys, i have him running around chasing up and down all over the place


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

a better way to check the weight of your cat is this... start at shoulders and run hand down to tail lightly gripping, you should feel the ribs but only a little, basically you need to 'feel' for the ribs but not dig in after them

depends from cat to cat what a good weight is, after all at 5 months Indy was a healthy 7.3lbs at the same age Misha is 4.4lbs and again about right for his size. Indy is now 10 months and a very solid 10.5-11lbs but not fat, very lean and athletic where as Misha will prob hit 8-9lbs when fully mature (Indy still has up his second birthday to fill out muscle wise and we think he will hit the 12-13lb mark, he's a big boy)


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

mckitty said:


> does that mean bracken is nearly three times what he should be ?
> 
> im really sorry, i was told to feed him two pouches and two biscuit servings a day, what am i doing wrong ?
> 
> i try and give him plenty of exercise with his toys, i have him running around chasing up and down all over the place


If you're referring to the chart I posted, the weight is given in kilos, not pounds  4 pounds is roughly 2 kilos, so he's normal


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

mckitty said:


> does that mean bracken is nearly three times what he should be ?
> 
> im really sorry, i was told to feed him two pouches and two biscuit servings a day, what am i doing wrong ?
> 
> i try and give him plenty of exercise with his toys, i have him running around chasing up and down all over the place


Don't worry too much on this. I have read up loads about how kittens grow etc etc. I am not an expert but like children they seem to put on weight and then drop it suddenly. Waffles was very large a few weeks ago and it has dropped off of her now because she has grown considerably. I think as long as your kitty isn't going hungry and getting plenty of exercise you will be fine  Just trying to put your mind at rest as it is something I have worried about in the past

(plus they need a little stodge if this snow keeps up :001_tt2: )

oh also - I wouldn't necessarily go by what the packet says to feed the cat. My packet is telling me I should be feeding the cat MUCH more than I am but she would never eat all of that. The packet might tell you to feed more in order that you then buy more of the food if that makes sense. Go with what your kity likes and you should be fine


----------



## JonasMills (Nov 22, 2011)

Coraline said:


> http://www.petscorner.com.my/hills/images/kitten-chart.pdf


Exactly what I was looking for, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## catsincrete (Mar 5, 2013)

After some light banter, I still haven't found a weight chart online that gives straightforward information! My cats are "normal", neither thin nor fat. Has anyone got an up to date weight chart (preferably in grams/kilos but oz and lbs can be converted)?

Many thanks for any help!

March 2013:confused5:


----------

